# The adventures of bekkamgov and her Boyfriend



## bekkamgov (8 Jun 2010)

my boyfriend is in basic training is in basic training right now after he is done we are thinking of getting a pmq in borden where he is doing his training for supply tech..we did live together for a year but i moved out before he joined the army back to my parents but we were having financal trouble. we have been together for 5 years now and have a 3 year old. we are planning to get married sometime soon. but i was wondering if anyone knows if we could get a pmq.it has been so had on our son being away from his dad.


----------



## the 48th regulator (8 Jun 2010)

bekkamgov said:
			
		

> my boyfriend is in basic training is in basic training right now after he is done we are thinking of getting a pmq in borden where he is doing his training for supply tech..we did live together for a year but i moved out before he joined the army back to my parents but we were having financal trouble. we have been together for 5 years now and have a 3 year old. we are planning to get married sometime soon. but i was wondering if anyone knows if we could get a pmq.it has been so had on our son being away from his dad.




My advice to you is that you stay where you are.  You will both lose money, if you move to Borden, and the ultimate decision will be made by his CO or School Commandant.


This may be cruel, but All three of you had better get used to being apart for long periods of time.  Further more, how much time do you really think you will have, with your partner, who is on a course??

Stay where you are, collect the extra money, and invest in a camera for the computer.  Download Skype, and do the virtual hellos.

dileas

tess

And this is locked, as it has been answered, before.

milnet.ca staff


----------



## Michael OLeary (8 Jun 2010)

Try some of the threads from this search: site:army.ca pmq borden


----------



## Michael OLeary (9 Jun 2010)

Received from a member after the lock, added for info:



> What im getting at is that there is no longer a rule that states one has to be married to get a PMQ.  That used to be the case but it was done away with.  In their case, the member would be on a restricted posting, meaning that he has to gain permission of his CO to live off base.  This is SOP for any member that is in the training system but not yet MOC qualified.  If the CO grants permission then a non IRP cost move would be initiated (assuming such allowances were provided for in his message).
> 
> As far as PMQs go, its simply a matter of getting on the waiting list if there is any.  Its pretty much first come first serve with preference given to members coming in from out of town.  As an example, if the member already lived near Borden on the economy, he would be placed on the priority 2 waiting list, whereas if he is incoming from another location he goes on the priority 1 list.
> 
> Basically the only discretion involved is wether the CO choses to grant permission for the member to live off base.



An a follow-up note:



> Further to the added post, if the member and the OP share custody of their child, he should be able to claim common-law status.


----------



## the 48th regulator (9 Jun 2010)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Received from a member after the lock, added for info:




The Base CO, in conjunction with advice from various resources, has initiated a process that will allow all COs and Commandants to have available more information on the Soldier, so that they make the right decision.

Factors will include Financial Planning information, Social Situation, and basically enough resources for the CO to decide whether the Troop and his family are well informed on what is involved.

Here are some things to think about;



Transportation, do you have two vehicles?  If not, are you financial stable to get a new one?  Borden has zero in way of public transit, and no one is obliged to drive you.

Do you have a Provincial health Card for Ontario?  Are you aware that there are absolutely no doctors in the area, willing to take on Patients, especially those that are transient such as families of People going to school in Borden.  If you or your children have special needs, Toronto is the closest that you can have those attended to; 2 hours away, give or take, based on traffic.

Are you financially stable to be able to live with him at this time.  You are getting more money, or should be, having him being away from you.  Once you arrive that all goes away, however, now you have rent, and all the bills that go with the PMQ.  Have you sat down, and figured all of this out??

You are taking up a residence, that could be given to families who have been posted here for many years.  They now have to wait, because of the transient families, longer to find accommodations.  How do you find this fair?

Just some things for you to chew on.  I am not trying to hurt, or insult you, in any way.  I completely understand your goals, but I want to let you know that there are more cons, than pros, with regards to you coming to Borden to be with you partner.  

dileas 

tess

milnet.ca staff


I have decided to unlock this, and monitor it closely, to make it easier for bekkamgov to respond.  I do not want to let this go down the tube.


----------



## bekkamgov (9 Jun 2010)

We have decided to move in together after goes to course. more like he decided.and to reply to your post we do have to cars and even tho i live at my parents house i have to take care of my son and I all by myself. i work full time and go to university part time. I have never got any money from my boyfriend so i think i am able to take care of myself and my boyfriend.i was when we were living together to cause he wasn't working. and as for the last part of your message you haven't insulted me..it is pretty hard to I work in the jail system I get insulted everyday lol..


----------



## the 48th regulator (9 Jun 2010)

bekkamgov said:
			
		

> We have decided to move in together after goes to course. more like he decided



A wise decision!  Let him finish all the training, then you can move in with him.



			
				bekkamgov said:
			
		

> .and to reply to your post we do have to cars and even tho i live at my parents house i have to take care of my son and I all by myself. i work full time and go to university part time. I have never got any money from my boyfriend so i think i am able to take care of myself and my boyfriend.i was when we were living together to cause he wasn't working.



Okay...It was just that when you stated;




			
				bekkamgov said:
			
		

> ..we did live together for a year but i moved out before he joined the army back to my parents but we were having financal trouble.



Plus with the MSN speak, talk of living at home, you can just understand the concern...As for the two cars, well there you go, I assume that you also live in Ontario, meaning transporting them will not be a challenge.  Further to that, you must also have an OHIP card. 



			
				bekkamgov said:
			
		

> and as for the last part of your message you haven't insulted me..it is pretty hard to I work in the jail system I get insulted everyday lol..



Now I definitely commend you.  You are willing to give up a job in Corrections, push back your Part Time studies in University, just so you can be with your partner for a few months.  Well then, I stand corrected.

Oh ya, not to sound facetious, or snooty, the MSN speak is part of the guidelines.  As is grammar and Spell check.  But being in the Jail System, you can understand authority and enforcement of rules. Also, with your university enlightenment, it should be easy to adjust over to a posting manner that is not as painful to read, as it is now.

dileas

tess


----------



## bekkamgov (9 Jun 2010)

i live in new brunswick.


----------



## the 48th regulator (9 Jun 2010)

bekkamgov said:
			
		

> i live in new brunswick.



Oh,

So I guess the Boyfriend has one, and you will drive the car out here, with all of the furniture.  How about the health care portion?  What were you going to do about that?  Doctors, Special needs etc etc?

dileas

tess


----------



## bekkamgov (9 Jun 2010)

i can always get my medcare changed to the ontario one if i moved out there but i don't even know if i'm going to be living in ontario..and i can always hire someone to take my stuff out there..


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Jun 2010)

bekkamgov said:
			
		

> i can always get my medcare changed to the ontario one if i moved out there but i don't even know if i'm going to be living in ontario..and i can always hire someone to take my stuff out there..



bekkamgov,

You were already asked above to follow our guidelines by using capitalisation, grammar, sentence structure, etc.

Please start now and read the guidelines at your first opportunity. Preferably, before you post again.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## the 48th regulator (9 Jun 2010)

bekkamgov said:
			
		

> i can always get my medcare changed to the ontario one if i moved out there but i don't even know if i'm going to be living in ontario..and i can always hire someone to take my stuff out there..



The only base called Borden I know of, is in Ontario. If it is the same Ontario that I know, you actually think that Provincial Medical Coverage can be changed overnight??   I have some swampland in Meaford I would like to sell you, too......

Anyway, this is all moot, as Hubby made the right decision;  Wait until he is fully trained, and receives his first posting. However, a good lesson for all that have the same thoughts and questions.

Anyway, I will retire to Bedlham....

dileas

tess


----------



## bekkamgov (9 Jun 2010)

I don't understand the importance of grammar..I thought that i was..sorry if I wasn't.. 

I said on an earlier  post that I'm not moving until he gets posted. I was just asking a question and everyone is saying all this bad stuff. I have been together for 5 years now. It isn't like we have only been together for a couple months, and i have a little boy that has separation anxiety really bad, because his daddy isn't here. He thinks everytime someone leaves to go to work that there not coming back.


----------



## aesop081 (9 Jun 2010)

bekkamgov said:
			
		

> He thinks everytime someone leaves to go to work that there not coming back.



They survive. I just told my youngest daughter that i am missing her graduation due to a deployment. She knows the drill now, i go away about 15 times a year. You and your family need to start living with long separation.

Cheers


----------



## bekkamgov (9 Jun 2010)

yeah I know he will survive,but I want him to be the happiest little boy ever. Thing is the 2 people he is close to left for bootcamp at the time. his uncle and his daddy. It has got to the point he won't talk to his daddy on the phone anymore. He hasn't seen his dad since january. He is getting worst. With his behavour.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Jun 2010)

There are plenty of threads regarding separation and how to deal with it. Go there for that. Have you got any more questions, regarding PMQs, that havn't been answered yet?

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## aesop081 (9 Jun 2010)

bekkamgov said:
			
		

> but I want him to be the happiest little boy ever.



Look, i didnt give you this advice lightly. I am a single parent of 2 and a military man for 17+ years so i know a little about both. We all want our kids to be the happiest they can be but sometimes, choices and sacrifices have to be made. Military life demands sacrifices.

You either have to find a way for your kid to deal with it, or your better half has to find a different job.

At least your kid has his mom at home when dad is gone........mine dont.




			
				recceguy said:
			
		

> There are plenty of threads regarding separation and how to deal with it. Go there for that. Have you got any more questions, regarding PMQs, that havn't been answered yet?
> 
> Milnet.ca Staff



Roger, moving on.


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Jun 2010)

There's always the possibility that it's just a phase he is going through.  Young children have a tendency to forget things like that very quickly, once normalcy is restored.  I went to Germany for over 6 months when my child was three and when I got back, it was almost as if I had never left.

You best bet is to wait, continue with work and school and let things work out when they do. With any luck, your boyfriend gets on his course right away.  The Supply Tech course is only 67 training days (according to www.forces.ca), so I don't even think he would be entitled to a PMQ or a move anyway.

Right now, he should be getting all his paperwork in order so that he can declare you as common-law so that you and your son are covered on his posting after course, if he hasn't already done so.


----------



## the 48th regulator (9 Jun 2010)

bekkamgov said:
			
		

> I don't understand the importance of grammar..I thought that i was..sorry if I wasn't..
> 
> I said on an earlier  post that I'm not moving until he gets posted. I was just asking a question and everyone is saying all this bad stuff. I have been together for 5 years now. It isn't like we have only been together for a couple months, and i have a little boy that has separation anxiety really bad, because his daddy isn't here. He thinks everytime someone leaves to go to work that there not coming back.





			
				bekkamgov said:
			
		

> yeah I know he will survive,but I want him to be the happiest little boy ever. Thing is the 2 people he is close to left for bootcamp at the time. his uncle and his daddy. It has got to the point he won't talk to his daddy on the phone anymore. He hasn't seen his dad since january. He is getting worst. With his behavour.




As I said, I am not trying to be cruel, and if my posts show the bad side...well yes, that is the intention.  I am presenting to you the negatives, that occur with a decision to move to your Partners base, that he is doing his trade training.

Instead of looking at the cup being half empty, look at it as half full.  Use this opportunity to train _you_, in how you will handle things when Hubby and Uncle are away on a real deployment.

You have heard of the term "Harsh reality" right?  I am not here to pick on you, except for that MSN speak (oh how that bugs me   ), I am trying to express the need to look at the WHOLE picture, not the small little corner. 

dileas

tess


----------



## bekkamgov (9 Jun 2010)

I know that is what your saying and I know all about it. My Great grandfather, my grandfather ,my grandmother and my brother were all in the military, so I know all about it. my mom has lived all over the world basically cause my grandfather was in the air force. My mom has told me that there is going to be alot of moving and things like that. I know that is part of it and I know he is going to be away alot. I just want to be with him as much as I can. When i can.


----------



## the 48th regulator (9 Jun 2010)

bekkamgov said:
			
		

> I know that is what your saying and I know all about it. My Great grandfather, my grandfather ,my grandmother and my brother were all in the military, so I know all about it. my mom has lived all over the world basically cause my grandfather was in the air force. My mom has told me that there is going to be alot of moving and things like that. I know that is part of it and I know he is going to be away alot. I just want to be with him as much as I can. When i can.



Roger that,

Just trying to help.  Sorry, I did not realize the familial knowledge you held, about the military.  I am the only one that has ever served the Canadian Military, in my clan.

I will stand down, and wish you all the best.

dileas

tess


----------



## bekkamgov (10 Jun 2010)

How likely would it be for my boyfriend to get posted to Gagetown? Does he get to choose where he gets posted? He wants to be close to home. He said if he had a chose he would choose Gagetown or Halifax.


----------



## armyvern (10 Jun 2010)

ESL?? Acadian; I'm a betting kind of woman. 

He's going Sup Tech. There are Sup Techs on every base.

On his course, he will be asked to submit his top 3 posting choices; the CM will attempt to post him within his 3 choices, but - at the end of the day - he will get posted where-ever in Canada he is needed most.

I can tell you that we are currently a "red" trade. Filling of positions will go to Units who are higher on the Pri manning list first. Gagetown is not near the top of the list. That all being said, Gagetown IS home to the largest Sup Coy in the country so you never know.

All he can do is ask for his top 3 ... and cross his fingers that he gets one of them.


OH Yeah. And, once you're in the CF, "Home" is where you make it - not necessarily where you come from; I'd get used to that.


----------



## bekkamgov (10 Jun 2010)

I hope so.I really want to stay close to home. I have never lived anywhere but New Brunswick.


----------



## Kat Stevens (10 Jun 2010)

Wow, have you got some surprises coming.


----------



## bekkamgov (10 Jun 2010)

I know i'm going to have to. I just don't really want to. my grandparent's were in the air force and my mom has lived all over Europe and canada.


----------



## Duredain (10 Jun 2010)

While New Brunswick may be really nice (I have heard as much, but never been there myself), you may just find that stepping outside your little box and seeing the rest of what our great country has to have to offer is the best thing that has ever happened to you. If I were you, I wouldn't sweat it, Canada is a fantastic place and you can learn to love any part of it. 

Other than Manitoba, nothing is in Manitoba


----------



## bekkamgov (10 Jun 2010)

Yeah I know ehh. I have been in like every province just not living in..I just want my son to be close to his grandparents but I know it probably won't happen.


----------



## aesop081 (10 Jun 2010)

bekkamgov said:
			
		

> Yeah I know ehh. I have been in like every province just not living in..I just want my son to be close to his grandparents but I know it probably won't happen.



...and even if you start out in Gagetown, you wont be staying for long.


----------



## bekkamgov (10 Jun 2010)

Maybe not..But who knows..


----------



## AmmoTech90 (10 Jun 2010)

bekkamgov said:
			
		

> Maybe not..But who knows..



This may sound harsh, but it is my sincere wish that if you want to stay in Gagetown for your partner's entire career I hope that either he gets out after his first engagement or is willing to go unaccompanied around the country and world for the next 25 years and leave you in NB.

People refusing postings simply because they don't want to move only screw over others.  That is selfish not selfless and definitely not indicative of any sort of teamwork.

If you don't want to live in different places, don't join the CF in a trade that is employed everywhere.


----------



## aesop081 (10 Jun 2010)

bekkamgov said:
			
		

> Maybe not..But who knows..



If you are not inclined to listen to the answers, please dont ask the question.

Most people who have commented here, have been at this a long time.


----------



## bekkamgov (10 Jun 2010)

Umm..First I am thinking about my son first so i'm not being selfish..Second I know I probably will have to move. I just won't be happy about it. where I live is all I know.I've lived here since the day I was born.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 Jun 2010)

So let me see if I have this right.

You want to up root everyone and everything. Move yourself and kid(s) to Borden while he's on course. Take a PMQ, yada yada. All in the hopes of getting posted back to NB after his course so you can move everyone and everything back there?

I think I can say in all honesty, that you are going to make him a very unpopular guy with his Chain of Command, besides causing him immeasurable grief while he's trying to learn his new trade and become an asset to the military.

Now that's just my  :2c: and I know you won't pay attention. I just want you to think back to all these posts from people that told you these were bad ideas, when everything falls apart in a couple of years.

I really hope it doesn't, but I've seen too much of this over the last 37 years to think otherwise.


----------



## armyvern (10 Jun 2010)

bekkamgov said:
			
		

> Maybe not..But who knows..



I'm a Sup Tech; I'm from Miramichi; I've been posted to Gagetown ... I _know_.

It's the only Army Base on the East Coast and there are faaaaarrrrrr more East Coaster Land Sup Techs with it listed as one of their 3 choices than there are positions. 

If you get there, you get there --- do NOT plan onm making a career or even 1/2 a career of it; this I can promise you.


----------



## the 48th regulator (10 Jun 2010)

recceguy said:
			
		

> So let me see if I have this right.
> 
> You want to up root everyone and everything. Move yourself and kid(s) to Borden while he's on course. Take a PMQ, yada yada. All in the hopes of getting posted back to NB after his course so you can move everyone and everything back there?
> 
> ...




*A summary, that is completely bang on.*

I need not say anymore, as Bedlham calls for me.

dileas

tess


----------



## Franko (10 Jun 2010)

AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> This may sound harsh, but it is my sincere wish that if you want to stay in Gagetown for your partner's entire career I hope that either he gets out after his first engagement or is willing to go unaccompanied around the country and world for the next 25 years and leave you in NB.
> *
> People refusing postings simply because they don't want to move* only screw over others.  That is selfish not selfless and definitely not indicative of any sort of teamwork.
> 
> If you don't want to live in different places, don't join the CF in a trade that is employed everywhere.



Interesting situation and here's the solution: that's when your CO turns your COS date into your release date.

Universality of service. Yes, it's been done before.

Regards


----------



## aesop081 (10 Jun 2010)

Do i hear a flushing sound ?


----------



## GAP (10 Jun 2010)

I sure hope so....


----------



## the 48th regulator (10 Jun 2010)

dileas

tess

milnet.ca staff


----------



## bekkamgov (11 Jun 2010)

I don't know if I got this in the write spot,but I got a question about medical coverage of dependents. My boyfriend told me that our son is not going to be covered until he is done basic. I just paid $1500 for my sons dental surgery, and I'm just making sure that I haven't paid that much money when he was covered the whole time.


----------



## aesop081 (11 Jun 2010)

http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dgcb-dgras/ps/hd-sd/cfd-rsd/dcpg-brsd-eng.asp#cp-ppr



> 2. When coverage starts
> For a member who became eligible on or after 1 January, 1992, participation in the Plan commences following a waiting period of exactly three (3) months of continuous Regular Force or Primary Reserve service.


----------



## aesop081 (11 Jun 2010)

That being said, can we expect you to post here to double check what your husband says to you every time ?


----------



## bekkamgov (11 Jun 2010)

So if it is 3 months in service does that mean he is covered now because my boyfriend has been in full service since January. He got re coursed in basic  because he broke his foot.


----------



## bekkamgov (11 Jun 2010)

I was asking because he wasn't sure if he was covered or not. Everything I ask is stuff he isn't sure about.


----------



## Loachman (11 Jun 2010)

_*He*_ should be confirming these things with his chain of command. It's _*his*_ responsibility. He should have enrolled in the Public Service Health Care Plan and the dental plan as well to cover you and your son.

We cannot tell you if he has done these things or not. Only he can do that.


----------



## bekkamgov (11 Jun 2010)

I wish he could tell me to but if i don't do it, it don't get done.


----------



## the 48th regulator (11 Jun 2010)

bekkamgov said:
			
		

> I wish he could tell me to but if i don't do it, it don't get done.



What did he say, when you told him this?

dileas

tess


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 Jun 2010)

There is absolutely nothing *we  * can do for you. 

There is absolutely nothing *you* can do about it.

_*HE*_ wil have to go to _*HIS*_ Chain of Command and get the details of *HIS* medical insurance plan and find out what *HE* has to do to get you and the child covered.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (11 Jun 2010)

I know you are new to all this so, tell him this.

"talk to your Master Corporal or Sergeant and tell them you need to get PSHCP coverage for us.  You need to make sure we are listed as dependents on your Pers File/HRMS program. Once/if we are covered as dependents, then the dental coverage is automatic and you pay $4 for PSHCP deductions".

I'd also recommend he opt for the Lev III coverage.  It is just better benefits for hospital stays (private room if available, TV...but he can look all that up and let you know about it).  The cost (per month) is so minimal...I spend more $ a day at home on double-doubles.

That is about all you can do.  Seriously.  Well, other than crack the whip under him to get him off his arse.


----------



## bekkamgov (11 Jun 2010)

Yeah...I think he said  that is what he applied for. My boyfriend is so slack. He never does anything till I bug him forever.


----------



## kincanucks (11 Jun 2010)

bekkamgov said:
			
		

> Yeah...I think he said  that is what he applied for. My boyfriend is so slack. He never does anything till I bug him forever.



Maybe you should look for a new one.


----------



## bekkamgov (11 Jun 2010)

It almost come to that point till he joined the army and started do something with his life.


----------



## captloadie (14 Jun 2010)

He might be able to get coverage for the boy, but only if the son is a legal dependant. The OP keeps saying her "boyfriend" which may mean they aren't common law, so he can't make her a dependant.


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Jun 2010)

captloadie said:
			
		

> He might be able to get coverage for the boy, but only if the son is a legal dependant. The OP keeps saying her "boyfriend" which may mean they aren't common law, so he can't make her a dependant.



If they share custody of the child, he can claim common-law.  From the DCBA Aide Memoire:



> 6. Common-Law Partner
> Common-law partner, in relation to a member, means a person who has been cohabiting with the member in a conjugal relationship:
> 
> a. for a period of at least one year (or non-continuous period if they are living separately for military reasons); or
> ...



I believe this was discussed in another thread, that the child was born after the member had departed for BMQ, however, on his next posting (for trades training) he _should_ be able to declare the common-law status.


----------



## captloadie (14 Jun 2010)

I guess I was thrown off by the fact that the child needed $1500 in dental surgery. I figured the child must be older, and therefore may not be his legally.


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Jun 2010)

captloadie said:
			
		

> I guess I was thrown off by the fact that the child needed $1500 in dental surgery. I figured the child must be older, and therefore may not be his legally.



I must have been thinking about another recent post.  bekkamgov's child is 3 years old.



			
				bekkamgov said:
			
		

> my boyfriend is in basic training is in basic training right now after he is done we are thinking of getting a pmq in borden where he is doing his training for supply tech..we did live together for a year but i moved out before he joined the army back to my parents but we were having financal trouble. we have been together for 5 years now and have a 3 year old. we are planning to get married sometime soon. but i was wondering if anyone knows if we could get a pmq.it has been so had on our son being away from his dad.



I believe the member was not living with her when he went to BMQ, however, if they share custody of the child, he can declare common-law.


----------



## bekkamgov (14 Jun 2010)

I hope so..My son misses his daddy so bad.


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Jun 2010)

bekkamgov said:
			
		

> I hope so..My son misses his daddy so bad.



Well, I've missed my daughter for the 15 years I've been posted out of the province she lives in.  Yes, it was my choice and it was also to be able to provide her with a little financial security on my part, but that doesn't make it any easier.,


----------



## bekkamgov (14 Jun 2010)

yeah..It sucks when children have to be away from there parents. I don't really know how it feels I have never been away from mine so I don't know how to relate to what my son is feeling, and he is to young to explain how he feels. All I know now is when his dad calls he won't talk to him.


----------



## bekkamgov (15 Jun 2010)

I just got one more question about the shared custody thing.. What is consitered shared custody in the canadian forces, because my bf and I have no aggrangment  for anything. I don't get child support. and when we weren't living together he took him when he wanted to.


----------



## mariomike (15 Jun 2010)

bekkamgov said:
			
		

> I just got one more question about the shared custody thing.. What is consitered shared custody in the canadian forces, because my bf and I have no aggrangment  for anything.



Topic: "Child Custody & The CF":  
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/85126/post-829729.html#msg829729

Topic: "Joint Custody and Postings":  
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/93315/post-926915.html#msg926915

This one is excellent:
Topic: "THE MILITARY - YOUR FAMILY RESPONSIBILITIES - IMPORTANT":
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/30772/post-216250.html#msg216250
Note: Attached document.


----------



## bekkamgov (1 Jul 2010)

I got a question about solder training.. My boyfriend told me that he doesn't have to do solder training because he is supply tech. I always thought that everyone had to do solder training..


----------



## George Wallace (1 Jul 2010)

bekkamgov said:
			
		

> I got a question about solder training.. My boyfriend told me that he doesn't have to do solder training because he is supply tech. I always thought that everyone had to do solder training..



You are correct.  Your boyfriend is wrong.


----------



## the 48th regulator (1 Jul 2010)

bekkamgov said:
			
		

> I got a question about solder training.. My boyfriend told me that he doesn't have to do solder training because he is supply tech. I always thought that everyone had to do solder training..



Your boyfriend is correct.

Soldering would be taught to those in the electronic type trades, Possibly even to the IT people.

dileas

tess


----------



## Michael OLeary (1 Jul 2010)

Maybe we need a better definition about what each of them understand "soldier training" to be.  Are we talking about the "Soldier Qualification (SQ)" course or not?

Since we do not know the context of their discussion, he may be referring to not being trained _"as an infantryman"_ because he is a supply tech.


----------



## the 48th regulator (1 Jul 2010)

Ah I see,

I thought you meant Solder,

Damn I wish we could get that spell check fixed.

dileas

tess


----------



## 57Chevy (1 Jul 2010)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Ah I see,
> I thought you meant Solder,
> Damn I wish we could get that spell check fixed.
> dileas
> tess



 :rofl:


----------



## X291R (1 Jul 2010)

Just had a quick peak at the recruiting site as I wasn't sure either.  If we're talking SQ, then the bf is right -SQ isn't on the training list for Supply Technicians


----------



## dangerboy (1 Jul 2010)

I just had a look at the CF recruiting sites and pulled info from some of the  trades that were on the last BMQ Land (the proper name for SQ) that was running here in Wainwright and none of their job sheets mention having to do it, so do not go of off those and they are just a vague intro and don't cover everything.  If you are Army most likely you will have to do BMQ Land, they just don't list it.


----------



## FDO (1 Jul 2010)

I would have though the Navy binrats would do the Naval Enviro and the Airforce would do the hotel and rental car training!!


----------



## bekkamgov (1 Jul 2010)

yeah I mean SQ training..


----------



## George Wallace (1 Jul 2010)

I suppose this can all be considered true; until it is time to do a PLQ.    >


----------



## the 48th regulator (1 Jul 2010)

There we go,

bekkamgov, all of your questions have been merged into one thread.  This will make it easier for you to get answers.  Rather than starting a new thread, just post in this one.  Also note, that is not a friendly suggestion, I am telling.  Next time, I will introduce you to a virtual ladder.  In real life it can be made of wood or aluminum, here it will give you a fancy dancy sign under your name....

dileas

tess

milnet.ca staff


----------



## bekkamgov (1 Jul 2010)

why do u have to be such a disrespectful idiot all the f***en time. I thought u had some rule about no personal attacks. well u have been doing them to me since I asked my first question. I thought these forums were to find out things about the military. but soon as someone asks a question ya got to insult them right. cause u think everyone is stupid but yourself. sorry I'm not in the military and don't no nothing about it. so do speak to me like I'm stupid..


----------



## aesop081 (1 Jul 2010)

bekkamgov said:
			
		

> I thought u had some rule about no personal attacks.



We also have a rule about using MSN speak. If you want to bring up the rules, you can't cherry pick which ones apply.


----------



## bekkamgov (1 Jul 2010)

I really don't care cause half of your rules make no friggen sense. I really think u get off on being so anal.


----------



## aesop081 (1 Jul 2010)

bekkamgov said:
			
		

> I really don't care cause half of your rules make no friggen sense. I really think u get off on being so anal.



Suit yourself.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 Jul 2010)

bekkamgov said:
			
		

> why do u have to be such a disrespectful idiot all the f***en time. I thought u had some rule about no personal attacks. well u have been doing them to me since I asked my first question. I thought these forums were to find out things about the military. but soon as someone asks a question ya got to insult them right. cause u think everyone is stupid but yourself. sorry I'm not in the military and don't no nothing about it. so do speak to me like I'm stupid..





			
				bekkamgov said:
			
		

> I really don't care cause half of your rules make no friggen sense. I really think u get off on being so anal.



 Welcome to the Warning Ladder.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Loachman (1 Jul 2010)

Okay - everybody back into their corners and cool off.

Bekkamgov - Proper English (or French) is a rule here.

PM inbound.


----------



## the 48th regulator (1 Jul 2010)

bekkamgov said:
			
		

> why do u have to be such a disrespectful idiot all the f***en time. I thought u had some rule about no personal attacks. well u have been doing them to me since I asked my first question. I thought these forums were to find out things about the military. but soon as someone asks a question ya got to insult them right. cause u think everyone is stupid but yourself. sorry I'm not in the military and don't no nothing about it. so do speak to me like I'm stupid..



 :'(

dileas

tess


----------



## bekkamgov (6 Jul 2010)

I want to know if you get recoursed does your swipes get erased? Do you have to be recoursed to week 0?


----------



## aesop081 (6 Jul 2010)

Back to this are we......your boyfreind knows this or can ask his chain of command.


----------



## bekkamgov (6 Jul 2010)

sorry for asking a question.. I just heard 2 different answers. I heard from my brother that because he was recoursed they are gone. Then I heard from my boyfriend that because he wasn't recoursed to week0 (he was recoursed to week 1) then they weren't erased.. I was just wondering which one was true.


----------



## Michael OLeary (6 Jul 2010)

bekkamgov said:
			
		

> sorry for asking a question.. I just heard 2 different answers. I heard from my brother that because he was recoursed they are gone. Then I heard from my boyfriend that because he wasn't recoursed to week0 (he was recoursed to week 1) then they weren't erased.. I was just wondering which one was true.



It will depend on the policy in place at the school at the time. Sometimes course files are purged back to the point of joining the new course, and sometimes they aren't to keep the candidate's full training history together. If your boyfriend was the one who has been recoursed, then what he was told is probably what happened with his file.


----------



## bekkamgov (6 Jul 2010)

thanks micheal.


----------



## bekkamgov (15 Jul 2010)

Can my employer keep me from going to an appointment with the recruiter if I have to work that day?


----------



## bekkamgov (15 Jul 2010)

Mine would I haven't been allowed to take a sick day or vacation for the 2 years I have been employed there.


----------



## Jarnhamar (15 Jul 2010)

Stacked said:
			
		

> Can your employer keep you from going to a doctors appointment?
> It's the same as anything else.....



Wow good job on the shitty advice.  

Bekkamgov, yes.  Your employer doesn't have to let you off work to meet a recruiter. It's basically your employer letting you off work to go to an interview for a job in another company.  You can call in a sick day, reschedule your recruiting appointment or just skip work and face the consequences.


----------



## aesop081 (15 Jul 2010)

bekkamgov said:
			
		

> Can my employer keep me from going to an appointment with the recruiter if I have to work that day?



Yes.

Imagine that, employers expecting their employees to be at their jobs. What is this world comming to ?


----------



## davidsonr_91 (15 Jul 2010)

Hey buddy i wouldn't worry too much about going to the cfrc because there is like nothing open anyways so just wait a while and ask for a day off with a long time in advance so you can make it on time cause you might pass out if you hold your breath for a career in the CF right now.  But I do wish you all the best in your steps trying to get in.  Aviator do you have to be a dick about most things you could be a little more caring cause they are civies.


----------



## Trucan (15 Jul 2010)

No you didn't!!!.... *Pauses for Aviator's response*


----------



## aesop081 (15 Jul 2010)

davidsonr_91 said:
			
		

> you could be a little more caring



Why ?

Because i can apply common sense and civies can't ?


----------



## Jammer (15 Jul 2010)

davidsonr_91 said:
			
		

> Hey buddy i wouldn't worry too much about going to the cfrc because there is like nothing open anyways so just wait a while and ask for a day off with a long time in advance so you can make it on time cause you might pass out if you hold your breath for a career in the CF right now.  But I do wish you all the best in your steps trying to get in.  Aviator do you have to be a dick about most things you could be a little more caring cause they are civies.


Well damn skippy, you seem to have a grip on all the info about recruiting....*insert sarcasm here*.
CA: backblast clear!


----------



## bekkamgov (4 Oct 2010)

well my boyfriend and I are getting married in December. We are going to be moving in together after he is finished his training and gets his permanent posting. In the mean time I'm living with my parents and his things are at his parents. I know that they CF will help with moving expanses but will they help if we live at two different addresses if we are married.


----------

